# Wanton Waste



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

North Dakota....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/man-accused-of-killing-cattle-gets-deal-ranchers-are-upset-naa-associated-press/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's unfortunate that in a crime, so many people are impacted negatively except for the criminal and the lawyers.

Rather than putting someone in jail for a crime, I wonder what would happen if they where "indentured", i.e., they had to work to reimburse the victims, including the taxpayers?

Hmmmmm....more coffee!

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

He should be tied to a tree for a month and beaten every day.

I can not believe the settlement of $5,000 for 9 head. Time to file civil charges and get the rest of the value.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

That guy should have to pay with labor and work around the rancher everyday so he could see how his jester impacted the ranchers life.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Swv.farmer said:


> That guy should have to pay with labor and work around the rancher everyday so he could see how his jester impacted the ranchers life.


Nice thought, but if I were the rancher, I wouldn't allow the guy on my place and would pray to never again see him....the whole "lead me not into temptation" thing about my wanting to treat him as he treated my moo-moos
73, Mark


----------

